# Angeln ab 225 - wo?



## divane (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich hab Angelskill 225 und ein Buch, dass ab 275 bis 375 Angeln lehrt.

Nur wo lerne ich Skill 225 - 275?? Bin Hordenchar

Danke


----------



## Frankyb (26. Januar 2008)

Hiho

Schau mal hier http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6607 nach.
Dort wird dir geholfen.
Wenn Ich mich nicht irre stand/steht der Typ in der Region Düstermarschen bei der ungefähren Position 58,2 - 60,7. 
Auf einer Insel im Wasser.Und nördlich von ihm ist die Festung Theramore.
Der gibt Dir dann eine Quest die du machen muß.
Nach abschluß der Q kannst du dann weiterskillen bis 300 oder so

MFG

Frankyb


----------

